# A totally Regular Normal Good old 2018 forum Comp 3x3



## Nicky Steingraber (Jan 20, 2018)

Okay for real though I learned CFOP after cubing for 2 YEARS
so uhm lets see if i can get good m8s
B2 D2 L2 U R2 D' L2 D' U' L2 F2 R B2 R2 F U' R' U R' U' B'
D2 L2 B2 L2 B2 L' B2 R' D2 F2 R2 B L' B U' F2 R B' F' R U'
D2 L2 F' R2 F2 D2 L2 D2 R2 U2 F' D B2 U R F2 D L2 U' L2
B2 R2 D B2 D' R2 U' B2 D' L2 R2 F L R B U2 L B2 L2 U' R2
B' D' R2 D B2 U' L2 R2 D L2 D2 F D2 B' L' D R U F2
U2 L F' D' R F' U2 F U' F2 D2 L2 U2 L D2 R B2 R' F2
L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 L' R U2 R' D' R B' U2 L' B' D2 B' D2
R F' R' L D F2 U2 L' U' R2 D2 B R2 B U2 R2 B2 L2 B' D2
R' D' F2 D' B2 U' F2 D' F2 D2 U' L2 F' D F2 R B' L' D U2 R
D' B R2 B F L2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D' R U B L D B2 F2
B' L' D2 B2 L' F2 L' B2 D2 B2 R B' U' B2 R B2 L' R' D2
R B R' U' R D F B' L F2 U2 R2 U F2 R2 F2 B2 U2 R2 D2


----------



## Nicky Steingraber (Jan 20, 2018)

Generated By csTimer on 2018-1-19
avg of 12: 19.53

Time List:
1. (22.08[bad]) B2 D2 L2 U R2 D' L2 D' U' L2 F2 R B2 R2 F U' R' U R' U' B'
2. 18.55 D2 L2 B2 L2 B2 L' B2 R' D2 F2 R2 B L' B U' F2 R B' F' R U'
3. 18.83 D2 L2 F' R2 F2 D2 L2 D2 R2 U2 F' D B2 U R F2 D L2 U' L2
4. 21.38 B2 R2 D B2 D' R2 U' B2 D' L2 R2 F L R B U2 L B2 L2 U' R2
5. 19.82 B' D' R2 D B2 U' L2 R2 D L2 D2 F D2 B' L' D R U F2
6. 20.65 U2 L F' D' R F' U2 F U' F2 D2 L2 U2 L D2 R B2 R' F2
7. (16.28) L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 L' R U2 R' D' R B' U2 L' B' D2 B' D2
8. 19.83 R F' R' L D F2 U2 L' U' R2 D2 B R2 B U2 R2 B2 L2 B' D2
9. 16.79 R' D' F2 D' B2 U' F2 D' F2 D2 U' L2 F' D F2 R B' L' D U2 R
10. 19.69 D' B R2 B F L2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D' R U B L D B2 F2
11. 17.82 B' L' D2 B2 L' F2 L' B2 D2 B2 R B' U' B2 R B2 L' R' D2
12. 21.98 R B R' U' R D F B' L F2 U2 R2 U F2 R2 F2 B2 U2 R2 D2


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 26, 2018)

Generated By csTimer on 2018-1-26
avg of 12: 13.609

Time List:
13.288, 13.731, 12.104, 13.261, 14.342, 13.918, (11.402), 15.535, (15.698), 11.730, 14.118, 14.058


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 27, 2018)

Ao12: 17.95
1: 16.26
2: 17.82
3: (14.05)
4: (21.95)
5: 18.89
6: 19.34
7: 15.39
8: 19.86
9: 17.19
10: 18.48
11: 17.79
12: 18.45


----------

